# comfuzed



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

hi....i have an 8v 20L engine. Is that a good engine, and is 20L enough to turbo. i saw those tornado things on ebay, and was wondering if that would be an alternitive like say one of those turbos that gets 500HP on a Honda Civic..
Also, what's a canooter valve....I heard one of the guys at napa saying i need to get a canooter valve if I want to run a lot of boost....



_Modified by 8vGumby at 5:17 PM 11-22-2004_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

The canooter valve regulates the flux capacitor if I'm not mistaken


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

aw man....that sounds like a lot of money


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

Check online, I believe ATP was doing a group buy on canooter valves not too long ago


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

what's atp tuning.....you got a link


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

ok found it, couldn't find any canooter valves. only this blowoff valve thing. is that like a canooter valve or does it repalce it?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

What the **** is a "canooter" valve?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (VW97Jetta)*

the canooter valve will allow the bov to run smoother


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

Ahhhhhh....







.......
The Napa guys must've seen this dude coming a mile away.


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (VW97Jetta)*

i see so they were playing a joke on me, ha ha very funny.
so what do i need, money isnt an issue


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

assuming you dont want a canooter valve...?


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

ya


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

Wow.....dude, you need to spend some time in the Forced Induction Forum. Do yourself a favor though, and don't post....you'll appear more intelligent that way.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

all ya really need is just a turbo, some pipe, an intercooler, a diverter/blow off valve, turbo manifold, some sort of management etc.


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

what do you mean by management


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

Well it depends entirely on your application, are you looking for something in the field of business, or real estate...sports, or IT...I mean there's all sorts of management positions that can work for you.


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

actually i am a IT manager, but i didnt know that would help out with my car.
how does that help out with my car?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

well it depends...how many people do you manage?


----------



## ss18 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_hi....i have an 8v 20L engine. Is that a good engine, and is 20L enough to turbo. i saw those tornado things on ebay, and was wondering if that would be an alternitive like say one of those turbos that gets 500HP on a Honda Civic..



Man, i got ripped off, my engine is only 2 Liters... oh well some guys have all the luck


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (ss18)*

Hahahah.....yeah, I saw the "20 liters" thing too, but I didn't want to make too much fun of the guy.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (VW97Jetta)*

c'mon lets get back on topic, we all know he ment 2L...


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

sorry i missed a decimal. shoot me.








Pagano, are you in management too?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

I have management for my car


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

what kind of management. I still do not know what you mean when you refer to "management".


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

It's a fairly efficient setup.
I have one guy who sits in the passanger seat, his job is to hold the fuel line and pinch it when I need to go lean, and then let it free when I need more fuel. I then tapped a bung off the tailpipe into the cabin. There is another guy back there who breaths in the fumes and depending on how much he has to inhale to pass out we can determine the A/F mixture. 
This works pretty well but it has its downfalls, aside from weight, I go through an A/F consultant every few days.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

that's an insane management setup you're running...I bet those air/fuel guys don't come cheap either. 
Man my stock management setup sucks compared to yours.











_Modified by reynolds9000 at 1:44 AM 11-23-2004_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (reynolds9000)*

no no, I assure you, mine sucks pretty good as well...at least in the beginning, then their lungs go to **** and I'm back to square one


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*

LOL!!! this is great! just look around ... and read... and read.... and read.... 
it will help out...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: comfuzed (Maverik869)*

Hey whoa look at the time, I gotta go


----------



## Checkpoynt Charlie (Aug 4, 2004)

ROFL greatest turbo post I have read in a while


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_actually i am a IT manager, but i didnt know that would help out with my car.
how does that help out with my car?

haha damn! spend some time around the forums just reading things and learning a little more about what you want to do before you post again. i hope he didn't get scared away...


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: comfuzed (94jetta~~)*

yes, but that flux capacitor is a crucial part to proper management, without that, the A/F guys simply cannot function properly...make sure above all that the capacitor is working properly before moving ahead...


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Speedsta)*

ok, had my morning cup of fresh coffee and ready to figure this turbo stuff out. now why do you jokers keep mentioning the flux capacitor, i know that car on back to the future had one and it's not real.
i'm not a total idiot just don't know much about this turbo stuff. i have 8 grand to spend, help a brother out.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

in all seriousness... 
use the search function.. there are alot of stuff outhere... lots of projects going on that people are shareing the info. read and learn.. thats what i do still... 
to go turbo u need to get one of the kits or put a kit together by ur self. few companies that make the kits are ATP and EIP. they have kits available.. 
those kits use a computer chip for ur ecu to control the "management" 
there are many other ways to control the mangement, not only what pagano has told u about, but things like stand alone... go into the forced induction forums and just read.... 
msg me if u got questions... will help u out to my best ability


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_ok found it, couldn't find any canooter valves. only this blowoff valve thing. is that like a canooter valve or does it repalce it?

hey man i got a valve ill sell you i got it on the last gb from atp for about 600 ill sell it shipped to you for 200 money is tight right now


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (quickhuh)*


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

ok, lets see, 8 grand to spend...def hang out in the forced induction forum and ask about the garrett gt28rs and what you would have to do to run that sucker then set that 8 grand into motion and you should have about all the power you want...good luck








~dont feel bad about the flux capacitor thing tho, sometimes you get the right guy in the right mood who responds to your post first and thats all it takes to get the joke started...


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (1SickWhtDub)*

8vgumby is god http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_
~dont feel bad about the flux capacitor thing tho, sometimes you get the right guy in the right mood who responds to your post first and thats all it takes to get the joke started...

Yeah no kidding, huh?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_
~dont feel bad about the flux capacitor thing tho, sometimes you get the right guy in the right mood who responds to your post first and thats all it takes to get the joke started...

so you guys are saying its not real


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (quickhuh)*

send me your 8 grand, i'll send you back a kick ass 8v turbo setup. 
my paypal is [email protected]


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_send me your 8 grand, i'll send you back a kick ass 8v turbo setup. 
my paypal is [email protected] 

yes will can hook you right up


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

go here http://vwturbo.com/
buy this http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK
pay someone a grand to install it


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

8 valves and 20 liters of fury http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hammertime)*

Hahhahah....
Hammer, you go to UCONN?


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Why yes I do.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hammertime)*

Cool.....I live down the road on 195. I like the campus and scenery....


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Cool.
I love the one night stands and the food.


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_It's a fairly efficient setup.
I have one guy who sits in the passanger seat, his job is to hold the fuel line and pinch it when I need to go lean, and then let it free when I need more fuel. I then tapped a bung off the tailpipe into the cabin. There is another guy back there who breaths in the fumes and depending on how much he has to inhale to pass out we can determine the A/F mixture. 
This works pretty well but it has its downfalls, aside from weight, I go through an A/F consultant every few days. 

Do you have a D.I.Y. on the install for this? LOL!


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (fandfurious88)*

600 seems like alot for a valve. i looked at the forced induction forum and see eip tuning, are they any good? their prices seem higher than atp prices. i saw a 16 valve project car which got me thinking thats what I should do. can i twin turbo it?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hammertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammertime* »_Cool.
I love the one night stands and the food. 

The dance team is friggin' hot (makes it worth going to the women's basketball games).....God I wish I was younger and in college. I missed my calling in life.....that being a college male cheerleader. That looks like such a great thing to do.....


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_600 seems like alot for a valve. i looked at the forced induction forum and see eip tuning, are they any good? their prices seem higher than atp prices. i saw a 16 valve project car which got me thinking thats what I should do. can i twin turbo it? 

I know this guy in Willimantic, CT that can build you something nasty. His name's Dana, and he can even show you how to tap your bung and properly use your canooter valve.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (gti_driver5)*

I can't weld. Yet.


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (VW97Jetta)*

Well, I've been searching around quite a bit lately and found a ton of useful info, but I think I ran into a slight problem....
Ok. My buddy said I should flush my engine after I got it in top running condition (which is was in). I drained out all my oil and kept the little screw guy out of the bottom of the big metal tank and then poured in a couple gallons of boiling water to clean everything out, which flowed the water out. I put the screw back in, and I let it sit for a couple minutes, put in slick 50 and then started it for the 2 minutes that my buddy said to do and kept it at 5k rpms. My motor then starting making this really loud knocking noise, which followed with a loud bang, and the engine shut off.
I'm afraid to try and restart it. What do you think it could be?


----------



## ss18 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_Well, I've been searching around quite a bit lately and found a ton of useful info, but I think I ran into a slight problem....
Ok. My buddy said I should flush my engine after I got it in top running condition (which is was in). I drained out all my oil and kept the little screw guy out of the bottom of the big metal tank and then poured in a couple gallons of boiling water to clean everything out, which flowed the water out. I put the screw back in, and I let it sit for a couple minutes, put in slick 50 and then started it for the 2 minutes that my buddy said to do and kept it at 5k rpms. My motor then starting making this really loud knocking noise, which followed with a loud bang, and the engine shut off.
I'm afraid to try and restart it. What do you think it could be?


i really hope your joking!


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (ss18)*

No, why. Although I think I just figured out I blew my engine


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

dude you just killed your f#&$ing motor! 
You should of posted that information before you did something like that. A new motor is gonna cost you if you don't know how to put it in yourself!


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: comfuzed (A3VWJetta2.0)*

live and learn I guess


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*

wow


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: comfuzed (joeysmoey)*

ok so heres the deal... if you EVER consider doing something to your car CONSULT THIS FORUM FIRST! the guys here will joke with you but they wont be dick heads and make you blow up your motor.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: comfuzed (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_ok so heres the deal... if you EVER consider doing something to your car CONSULT THIS FORUM FIRST! the guys here will joke with you but they wont be dick heads and make you blow up your motor.


...but they might play jokes on everyone and piss off a lot of people.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: comfuzed (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at_the_speed_of_2.l0w* »_

...but they might play jokes on everyone and piss off a lot of people.















 very true. the jokes on this forum can become very cruel espically for somone knowing nothing at all. but i think i can speak for the entire forum when i say we may make fun of you. but we will never tell you something that will intentionally hurt your vw


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_ok, had my morning cup of fresh coffee and ready to figure this turbo stuff out. now why do you jokers keep mentioning the flux capacitor, i know that car on back to the future had one and it's not real.
i'm not a total idiot just don't know much about this turbo stuff. i have 8 grand to spend, help a brother out.

look into gettin a vr6 swap get a REAL mechanic to put some cams in it for you and throw an intake and exhaust on it and have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

It is the third anniversary of the Gumby HOAX.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_It is the third anniversary of the Gumby HOAX.

what chew talkin bout willis?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_
what chew talkin bout willis?

You NOOB!!!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

i must be a newb cuz i dont know no gumby nothin. im guessin now its someone just ****in with us?


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

well i hate to tell you guys but the flux capacitor does exist my boy just got one installed on his civic. he got it from this site here: http://kalecoauto.com/index.ph...id=28


----------



## vwbias (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: comfuzed (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_What the **** is a "canooter" valve?









needless to say the coffee i was drinking is speckled on my screen


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: comfuzed (quickhuh)*

Check out 034 Motorsports for engine management. I use the IC kit on my car. It gets rid of the distributor and allows the use of a coil pack.
With turbo's you can piece your own setup together if you like. But you will need an turbo, an exhaust manifold that fits the turbo size you bought, water and/or oil feed lines to lube the turbo, an intercooler and piping for the intake, diverter valve, wastegate, bigger injectors 42# or so, downpipe- preferably 2.5" or bigger. And to make it all safe, some 9:1 pistons, machine work, and arp rod bolts.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Too bad Dana and Steve arent on here anymore to celebrate. Oh well. this needs to be locked.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

How come my joke canooter valve post got locked and this ones 3 years old and still going? hehe.. canooter


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_i must be a newb cuz i dont know no gumby nothin. im guessin now its someone just ****in with us?


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yeah, I thought this thing was black holed a long time ago.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

f u guys ya got me. ok i thought it was a legit person... funny ass joke tho.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

This was a hoax?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

There was a much better, longer, Gumby thread, though. How did this get pulled out of the archives?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_This was a hoax?









You're still alive Dana?


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: comfuzed (8vGumby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vGumby* »_Well, I've been searching around ... My motor then starting making this really loud knocking noise, which followed with a loud bang, and the engine shut off.
I'm afraid to try and restart it. What do you think it could be?

lol


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_There was a much better, longer, Gumby thread, though. How did this get pulled out of the archives?

here's an archive that has the first 3 pages (rest are gone unfortunately) http://web.archive.org/web/200...age=1


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_








You're still alive Dana? 

lucky to be: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4192525


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Damn Jeff....I never knew that. I was only kidding about the alive part.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_There was a much better, longer, Gumby thread, though. How did this get pulled out of the archives?

Believe me, I'm very well aware of all the Gumby threads


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Damn Jeff....I never knew that. I was only kidding about the alive part. 

I like to have at least 1 good near-death experience per year.


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

i was driving today but i cant hit vtec anyone know why, i had the rpms really high and still couldnt hit it


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DYINGsucks)*

Only about 5 years late to the party, but better late than never


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Only about 5 years late to the party, but better late than never









ya im not on this part vwvortex too often o well


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DYINGsucks)*

Don't feel bad, I haven't been in years....


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## jsneed (Jan 26, 2011)

GTIDamien_407 said:


> lol


How is this thread still popping up?!


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

someone posted it in the mk4 forums


----------

